# JTree: TreeCellRenderer und Selektion eines Knoten



## Reinhard (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe einen JTree und mir einen TreeCellRenderer eingebunden:


```
public class CCellRenderer extends DefaultTreeCellRenderer
{
  public CCellRenderer() {
    // Versichern, dass der Hintergrund gezeichnet wird
    setOpaque(true);    
  }
  
  @Override
  public Component getTreeCellRendererComponent(
      JTree tree, Object Value, boolean selected1, boolean expanded,
      boolean leaf, int row, boolean hasFocus1) {  
    
    ...
    
    return this;
  }
  
}
```

Den Renderer habe ich so eingebunden:


```
tree.setCellRenderer(new CCellRenderer());
```

Seitdem ich den Renderer drin habe, sehe ich keine Selektion von Knoten mehr. Entferne ich den Renderer, sehe ich wieder welcher Knotoen selektiert ist.

Muss ich in dem TreeCellRenderer noch etwas überschreiben bzw. hinzufügen, damit ich die selektieren Knoten wieder sehen kann?

Danke,
Reinhard


----------



## SamHotte (10. Mai 2006)

in 'getTreeCellRendererComponent(...)' die 'super.getTreeCellRendererComponent(...)' aufrufen könnte helfen. Oder sonst wirklich _alles_ selbst bauen.


----------



## Reinhard (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe es wie folgt probiert:


```
public Component getTreeCellRendererComponent(
      JTree tree, Object Value, boolean selected1, boolean expanded,
      boolean leaf, int row, boolean hasFocus1) {  
    super.getTreeCellRendererComponent(tree, Value, selected1, expanded, leaf, row, hasFocus1);

    ...
  }
```

Leider funktioniert es auch so nicht.
Ist der Aufruf von mir so richtig?

Reinhard


----------



## SamHotte (10. Mai 2006)

eigentlich schon, zumindest sieht die bei mir genauso aus - bis auf 'value' mit kleinem 'v', aber daran darf es net scheitern ;-)

'return this;' hast du am Ende schon noch, oder?

Zeig doch mal den ganzen Renderer bitte.


----------



## Reinhard (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

der ganze Renderer sieht so aus:


```
import java.awt.Component;
import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JTree;
import javax.swing.tree.DefaultTreeCellRenderer;
import javax.swing.tree.TreePath;

public class CCellRenderer extends DefaultTreeCellRenderer
{
  private static final ImageIcon PruefschrittIcon = new ImageIcon("./img/img1.gif");
  private static final ImageIcon PruefzielIcon = new ImageIcon("./img/img2.gif");
  private static final ImageIcon OrdnerIcon = new ImageIcon("./img/img3.gif");
  
  public CCellRenderer() {
    // Versichern, dass der Hintergrund gezeichnet wird
    setOpaque(true);    
  }
  
  @Override
  public Component getTreeCellRendererComponent(
      JTree tree, Object Value, boolean selected1, boolean expanded,
      boolean leaf, int row, boolean hasFocus1) {  
    super.getTreeCellRendererComponent(tree, Value, selected1, expanded, leaf, row, hasFocus1);
    
    int lPathCount = 0;
    
    TreePath treePath = tree.getPathForRow(row);
    if (treePath != null) {
        lPathCount = treePath.getPathCount();
    }

    switch(lPathCount) {
      case AppDefs.gTreeEmpty:
        // Leere Anweisung
        // Ansonsten default-Case 
      case AppDefs.gTreeProjekt:   
          setIcon(img1);
          setText(Value.toString());      
          break;
      case AppDefs.gTreeModul:   
        setIcon(img2);
        setText(Value.toString());      
        break;
      case AppDefs.gTreeGruppe:   
        setIcon(img2);
        setText(Value.toString());      
        break;
      default:
        Logging.LogErrorMessage("Operand nicht definiert!");
    }
    
    return this;
  }
  
}
```

Komisch das das nicht funktioniert 

Danke,
Reinhard


----------



## Reinhard (10. Mai 2006)

Moment, ich hab was gefunden:

nachdem ich "Super" aufgerufgen habe und folgenden Aufruf entfernt habe:


```
//setOpaque(true);
```

funktioniert die Selektion wieder. 

Aber setOpaque hab ich in irgendeinem Beispiel gelesen?!?!

Was ich jetzt gerade gesehen habe, ist das wenn ich per Rechtsklick ein Popupmenu anzeige, wird die Selektion nicht aktualisiert. Es wird nur der neue Knoten mit einem Linksklick angewählt  . Kann ich das irgendwie umgehen?

Reinhard


----------



## SamHotte (10. Mai 2006)

'setOpaque' wegzulassen hat auch bei mir geholfen. Keine Ahnung, wozu das gut ist.

wenn du per rechter Maustaste auch selektieren möchtest (ist nicht default), dann musst du das selbst bauen. Schau dir mal 'JTree.getPathForLocation(int, int)' an.


----------



## AlArenal (10. Mai 2006)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 'setOpaque' wegzulassen hat auch bei mir geholfen. Keine Ahnung, wozu das gut ist.



Was könnte wohl eine Mehtode "setzeUndurchlässig(ja)" für ein visuelles Objekt bedeuten?


----------



## SamHotte (10. Mai 2006)

Das es auf undurchlässig gesetzt wird?


----------



## AlArenal (10. Mai 2006)

Bingo! 

Demnetsprechend kann dann auch kein Hintergrund durchscheinen, wie es bei der Selektion der Fall ist.


----------



## SamHotte (10. Mai 2006)

Hm. Wusste nicht, dass das so herum gemacht wird, aber ist eigentlich logisch. Bislang hatte ich angenommen, dass das dabei nur um irgendwelche Hintergrundbildchen geht.


----------

